# Hello I am new



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome! I've been thinking of miniature pumpkins. No good reason....just because. Hope we can share info!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

giant pumpkin peep said:


> A fellow pumpkin growers son is doing a large bee population project for eagle scouts...I figure I would research and am now interested...I have heard see what is like and I just found out a family friend has a bee hive. I am 13 years old and will be 14 in may. Since I grow giant pumpkins I probly won't raise bees this year, but plan on finding some land for 2010 and put a hive where my pumpkin patch is now. Thanks best bee web site by far I have found.
> 
> thanks


Any questions you have, bee sure to ask! Welcome and good luck with your pumpkins...


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

I know people who grow mini-pumpkins with out issues.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Hey Giant Pumpkin peep...welcome! You'll have a blast with the bees...promise. Get involved. Not too late to be thinking about getting bees this year if you want.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

Fred Bee said:


> Get involved. Not too late to be thinking about getting bees this year if you want.



Moneys is a wee bit of a issue this year...I am gonna go see the family friend who has hive and learn stuff by doing...I have read till my eyes have fallen out. I still want to get hands on. Wanna meet vetran bee keeper near her.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Ravenseye said:


> Welcome! I've been thinking of miniature pumpkins. No good reason....just because. Hope we can share info!



They're a cinch compared to the giants!


----------



## DoubleB (Sep 23, 2006)

Boy...I wish I could have started at a young age....I only got into the keeping of the girls after retirement. I too do a lot of reading and listening....maybe you could find the nearest bee club near you....older beeks will welcome you and maybe give you a "hands on" lesson or two. Anyway, welcome, good luck with the pumkins and bees too. Seen a program where the giant pumkins were hollowed out and then used as a "boat" and paddled across a waterway. Only tomatoes here.....lol


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

DoubleB said:


> ....older beeks will welcome you and maybe give you a "hands on" lesson Seen a program where the giant pumkins were hollowed out and then used as a "boat" and paddled across a waterway. Only tomatoes here.....lol



I know Gus the sqaushcarver. His website is squashcarver.com(hope I could say that) He does many carvings all over the place. Anyway My plan is to take care of bees with a family friend before I start saving up for a hive of my own to make sure I like it.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

DoubleB said:


> ....maybe you could find the nearest bee club near you....older beeks will welcome you and maybe give you a "hands on" lesson or two.


Good advice. Some clubs have special "young beekeeper" mentoring programs, and as DoubleB noted, many times us "older beeks" are happy to share our craft with younger folks. Here's a link to Ohio clubs:
http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/Regional & County Clubs/countyclubs.html


----------

